# Shimmer ink washing off



## dacolonel34 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am having an issue with my shimmer inks. The customer loves the ink but when they wash the apparel item, the shimmer ink washes off. I have slowed my dryer down to where the garment is getting well over 350 for 3-5 seconds, I also turn the garment inside out and dry it from the bottom side as well. I do not use an underbase, as I use a 36 or a 68 mesh count screen, and just print directly on the shirt: Print flash Print. Please advise any help on how to keep the shimmer on the shirt. It has done the same thing with a white base and 86 mesh count on the shimmer.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say you are over flashing your first hit that ink should still be very sticky when you apply second coat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

First, remember with shimmer ink that it's going to reflect some of the dryer heat, so you may not be reaching full cure.
Also, try mixing a little bit of clear HD ink into your shimmer. It would help to lock it in. 
Another method would be to top coat with HD clear. This will also keep metallic inks from tarnishing.
hope this helps


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

You are not curing the ink if it is washing out. Typically with shimmer inks printing and a flash isnt the best method. The flash will reduce the shimmer, and it just doesn't look the same. multiple floods with the right pressure will do the trick. The pressure part is something that you build with experience. Keep in mind that shimmer or glitter inks need more time to cure. Most plastisol inks will cure at about 315 degrees- 350 degrees for about 20-30 seconds. If you can reach 350 at 30-40 seconds it should be cured and will not wash. If you really want to print it correctly, I would recommend printing a white under base, one pass flash print shimmer. The results will speak for themselves. 

No one likes to print white under bases these days being cheap and always wanting to take short cuts, due to them feeling its 2 screens its more work or whatever the reason might be. But I can assure you that your work will speak for you. It will take you a long ways and overall you and your customer will be happy.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

williekid said:


> You are not curing the ink if it is washing out. Typically with shimmer inks printing and a flash isnt the best method. The flash will reduce the shimmer, and it just doesn't look the same. multiple floods with the right pressure will do the trick. The pressure part is something that you build with experience. Keep in mind that shimmer or glitter inks need more time to cure. Most plastisol inks will cure at about 315 degrees- 350 degrees for about 20-30 seconds. If you can reach 350 at 30-40 seconds it should be cured and will not wash. If you really want to print it correctly, I would recommend printing a white under base, one pass flash print shimmer. The results will speak for themselves.
> 
> No one likes to print white under bases these days being cheap and always wanting to take short cuts, due to them feeling its 2 screens its more work or whatever the reason might be. But I can assure you that your work will speak for you. It will take you a long ways and overall you and your customer will be happy.


I agree
Just do not make the underbase to thick.
You don't want your print to feel like a sticker.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We run our hix dryer at 57 seconds for shimmer


----------

